# Let's talk raw milk



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

My family is working to go towards healthier natural foods ... We are thinking about going to raw cow milk ... Thoughts? Anyone get sick from raw milk?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My brother in-law sometimes gets milk from the amish that is raw. It seems to be very faty compared to whats in the store. Every morning there is a layer of "lard" on top if it. I don't really care for the flavor of raw cows milk..although it could be how they are milked. As far as I know they have never gotten sick. We prefer raw everything, but I prefer raw goats milk better.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out realmilk.com
We started out switching to raw cows milk. And yes, if it is raw it is not homoginized so you must shake the cream back into it. Or scrape it off for butter or ice cream.
Then we got more and more educated about what we had been eating and went out and bought goats and have been drinking their milk raw for 2 years. I use raw milk for yogurt and ice cream and cheese and nobody has gotten sick.
Of course you want to handle it carefully; but pasturized milk is more easily contamintated than raw.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Go with raw goat's milk. It's awesome.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been using my own raw goat milk for about five years now. I won't buy milk in the story, not to use myself anyway. I don't know anything about cow's milk, but I would want to be very confident about the way the milk was handled. I don't object to pasteurized milk, really, it is homogenized that I think turns milk into toxic waste. If you can find unhomogenized local jersey milk that is a great option. We used to have that here in NM. When it disappeared is when I got goats. It separates, you have to shake it. Goat milk doesn't do that. It has smaller fat bits.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I plan on going raw goat milk this spring when everyone freshens. I am lactose intolerant, and I am trying to buy as little out of the grocery store as possible.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my goats last year, and we all started drinking raw goats milk last spring. We all love it and have had no problems drinking it. I'm very careful about my milking, and I dont sell any... but my neighbor begs some from me every so often... The cheese and ice cream are also AWESOME!!!


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information ... I will do more research into goat milk ... Are there any directories that list dairy goat farms ... I would love to find someone local to talk to


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

jesse-goats said:


> My brother in-law sometimes gets milk from the amish that is raw. It seems to be very faty compared to whats in the store. Every morning there is a layer of "lard" on top if it. I don't really care for the flavor of raw cows milk..although it could be how they are milked. As far as I know they have never gotten sick. We prefer raw everything, but I prefer raw goats milk better.


It is cream not lard. Lard comes from pigs and is fat.

Raw cows milk is great. Besides drinking it you can use all that cream for other things. Homemade butter, cheese and ice cream just to name a few. By doing that you will reduce the cream fat content of the milk. But then you will not have to buy the other things from the store either. win win.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree about that heavy layer of cream on raw cows milk....I love my goats and their milk but if that cream would rise as easily I'd love them even more!

I do skim and use the cream to make butter...and theres still plenty left in GM to make a nice cheese.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We've been drinking raw goats milk since the day after we brought our goats home. At the time we had a half gallon of pasteurized homogenized cow's milk (bought from a local dairy as opposed to the grocery) in the fridge and... well we wound up dumping it down the drain. None of us wanted to drink it! We love raw goat's milk. Mom had lots of issues with dairy before that are completely gone now. When handled properly, it's one of the best things to have in your diet, I think. Lots of health benefits!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goat milk is naturally homogenized so it doesnt separate like raw cows milk does


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> goat milk is naturally homogenized so it doesnt separate like raw cows milk does


Yep! Thats why it's so easily digested by many, doesn't take a body as long to digest GM as it does cow milk and the nutritional benefits are absorbed faster because of that. :thumbup: 
Maybe I'll manage to get enough saved up to eventually be able to get a cream separater and be able to make bigger batches of butter :greengrin:

And....the fats in goats milk are better for you than that of cows milk, I'm pretty sure that it's the trans fat in fats that is "bad" and goats milk has less than cow milk.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> Mom had lots of issues with dairy before that are completely gone now


That's what I'm talkin' about!!! My two grandchildren who live with have had breast milk and goat's milk. There mom has lactose issues but they have done fine. I wish I could get it to all of my grandchildren.



liz said:


> Maybe I'll manage to get enough saved up to eventually be able to get a cream separater and be able to make bigger batches of butter


I absolutely LOVE my cream separator. Worth every penny of it. I get too much cream stacked up in my freezer. I am holding this morning's milk to separate with tomorrow's milk to mix the cream with Saturday's milk for some super rich egg nog. Also made with my own fresh raw eggs :drool:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I either drink raw goat milk, or I don't drink milk at all. I made the switch from the grocery store stuff to raw goat's milk about four years ago, and have never gone back. I do have agree with Liz though... If only the cream would rise to the top!! LOL. My does are all dry right now; have been since July, so I haven't had any milk or milk products in five months now... [sigh] Cow milk is okay, but that's all. It's just okay. I'm biased, what can I say? :wink:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw someone else recommended the realmilk site, but if you look towards the bottom of this page, there are a bunch of articles on raw vs. pasturized:

http://www.realmilk.com/sitemap.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We do not drink CM since we raise dairy goats. We drink our goats' milk raw and we love it.


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Last year right before my girl dried up I finally tried butter. I saved milk for a week. Skimmed by hand and put it in the blender. It was smooth and heavenly. The remaining buttermilk my friend made into vanilla pudding. YUM. Can't wait to be in milk again this spring to play more.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies ... it looks like we are going to start with semi raw milk from cows to start with ... it is low pasteurized and not homogenized ... after I research it more, I am going to look into adding some dairy goats ... thanks all and have an awesome Christmas!


----------

